# Think Tank > Political Philosophy & Government Policy >  Anarcho-Capitalist Reference List

## Wesker1982

My bookmark tab being way too full and disorganized gave me the idea to start this collection. Scrolling through hundreds of bookmarks is a pain. For some reason I never bothered to make new folders lol. 

Having some of these important works all in one place for easy reference might be useful. A lot of these are good resources for FAQs. There might even be something new even for veteran Voluntaryists . A lot of these could probably share categories but I attempted to separate them as best as possible for easier reference. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mises.org book page. *FREE BOOKS!* added 7/27/11


*General/Introductions to Anarcho-Capitalism*

Antimarket Ethics: A Praxeological Critique, part 1, Part two by Murray Rothbard (Rothbard destroys many common criticisms against the market, absolutely a must read, for minarchists too.)
The State is Not Great by Jacob Spinney 
Anarcho-Capitalist FAQ by Hogeye Bill
The Obviousness of Anarchy by John Hasnas
Evil Monopolies Are Fairy Tales In Free Markets by Jacob Spinney (great video)
Fear of Monopoly by Brad Edmonds
Monopolies by D.T. Armentano (In an economy free of governmental regulation, wouldn't a firm or group of firms obtain a monopoly over some vital resource or product?)
The Myth of Natural Monopoly by Thomas J. DiLorenzo
Taxes are the price we pay to... by Mike P (taxation, self ownership, democracy)
What Is Anarchy? by Butler Shaffer
What Libertarianism Is by Stephan Kinsella
Disproving the State by Stefan Molyneux
The Non-Aggression Axiom of Libertarianism by Walter Block
The Death Wish of the Anarcho-Communists by Murray Rothbard
The Stateless Society: An Examination of Alternatives by Stefan Molyneux 
Introduction to a Stateless Society Introduction list with multiple articles and authors
The Anatomy of the State by Murray Rothbard
Society Without a State by Murray Rothbard (Rothbard defines the State and Anarchy here)
Forget The Argument From Efficiency by Stefan Molyneux
War, Peace, and the State by Murray Rothbard (philosophy on nukes here)
Why We Couldn't Abolish Slavery Then and Can't Abolish Government Now by Robert Higgs
Anarchy and the 'Problem of the Commons' by Stefan Molyneux
Toward a Universal Libertarian Theory  of  Gun  (Weapon) Control:a Spatial and Geographical Analysis by Walter Block (theory on nukes included)
Arguments Against Anarchy by Jarret B. Wollstein (warring defense agencies)
Libertarian Anarchism: Responses to Ten Objections by Roderick T. Long
Objectivism and The State: An Open Letter to Ayn Rand by Roy A. Childs, Jr.
Anarchism and Minarchism; No Rapproachment Possible: Reply to Tibor Machan by Walter Block
Anarchy by Pete Leeson (very good video.)
Introduction: The Six Questions, and FAQ by Stefan Molyneux, added 6/04/11
Are Libertarians "Anarchists"? by Murray Rothbard added 6/15/11
What Are You Calling 'Anarchy'? by Robert P. Murphy added 6/15/11
What It Means To Be an Anarcho-Capitalist by Stephan Kinsella added 6/16/11
Market Anarchism: Are You Guys Crazy, or Just Nuts? by Stefan Molyneux added 6/16/11
Anarchy, Government, and the State by Sentient Void added 6/28/11
Privatize the Highways — and All Roads for That Matter by  by Zachary Slayback added 8/03/11
Creating Monopolies that Control Us by Mary Ruwart (answered objection: monopolies in a voluntary market) added 9/26/11
Is statism needed to protect against corporate monopolies? added 10/14/2011
Big Business will dominate the free market? added 10/14/2011
Milton Friedman on Monopolies added 10/14/2011
Tom Woods on Monopolies added 10/14/2011
The Free Market Solution to Poverty by Chase Rachels added 2/6/12

*Anarchy,Law, and Security*

 Chaos Theory (Private Law and Defense) by Bob Murphy added 6/09/11
The Myth of the Rule of Law by John Hasnas
Law, Property Rights, and Air Pollution by Murray Rothbard
Customary Law with Private Means of Resolving Disputes and Dispensing Justice: A  Description of  a Modern System of  Law  and Order without State Coercion by Bruce L. Benson
Anarchism  and the  Public Goods Issue: Law, Courts, and the Police by David Osterfeld
Justice Entrepreneurship In a Free Market by George H. Smith
The Production of Security by Gustave de Molinari
Defense Services on the Free Market by Murray Rothbard
How Would An Anarchist Society Handle Child Abuse? by Walter Block
*But Wouldn't Warlords Take Over?* by Robert P. Murphy
*Criminal Private Courts* by Murray Rothbard (*awesome* video, 10 mins)
Justice Without the State by Bruce L. Benson (short 3 min intro to private order)
How a Free Society Prevents the Re-emergence of a Government by Stefan Molyneux
The Stateless Society and the Protection of Children by Stefan Molyneux
Pollution by Murray Rothbard
Outlaw Protectors by Murray Rothbard (text of Criminal Private Courts)
Collective Defense by Stefan Molyneux
Against Intellectual Property by Stephan Kinsella ( Audio Book )   added 6/15/11
Polycentric Governance by Bruce L. Benson added 6/15/11
Anarchy Unbound, Or: Why Self-Governance Works Better Than You Think by Pete Leeson added 6/15/11
The Possibility of Private Law by Robert P. Murphy added 6/15/11
Law and Appeals in a Free Society by Robert P. Murphy added 6/15/11
*Warring Defense Agencies and Organized Crime* by Morris and Linda Tannehill added 6/15/11
Private Defense Is No Laughing Matter By Robert P. Murphy added 6/15/11
Legislation and Law in a Free Society by Stephan Kinsella added 6/21/11
Legislation and the Discovery of Law in a Free Society by Stephan Kinsella added 6/21/11
State or Private Law Society? by Hans-Hermann Hoppe added 6/21/11 (video)
*Answering the Warring Defense Agencies Objection* by Murray Rothbard added 7/22/11
Legislation and Objective Law  by Morris and Linda Tannehill added 8/02/11
The Market for Security by Robert Murphy (video) added 8/12/11
Law without Government: Conflict Resolution in a Free Society by Graham Wright (video) added 8/20/11
How Could A Voluntary Society Function? by Nielsio (video) added 8/30/11
Polycentric Law in the New Millennium by Tom W. Bell added 9/01/11
Defending a Free Nation by Roderick T. Long added 9/28/11
Wouldn't a private defense agency become criminal, or turn into a dictatorship, etc? video with Larken Rose and Marc Stevens added 10/29/11
Private Security and Dispute Resolution in a Free Society by James Carlin added 2/11/12
Libertarian Society: Won't The Rich Take Over? by Walter Block added 3/14/12 
The Market For Law by Bruce Benson (video) added 5/15/12
*Law Without Taxation* by Wesker1982 added 7/26/12
Fallacies of the Public Goods Theory and the Production of Security by Hans-Hermann Hoppe added 10/16/12

*Social Contract*

The Social Contract: Defined and Destroyed in under 5 mins by Stefan Molyneux
I'm Allowed to Rob You by Larken Rose (video)
Love it or Leave It by FearsEdge
The “social contract” is an empty concept by Mike P
If you don’t like it, leave — for a price by Geoffrey Allan Plauche
No Treason, The Constitution of No Authority by Lysander Spooner (video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYJTWa5v24I)
(downloadable audio http://mises.org/media/category/238/...f-No-Authority )
Statist myths debunked: the social contract by lordthawkeye (video, under 3 mins) added 6/17/11
The Social Contract by Jacob Spinney (video, under 4 mins) added 6/17/11
Consent of the Governed? by Robert Higgs added 1/27/12
Exposing Another Political Fallacy – Physical Location Doesn’t Equal Presence Within a State by Marc Stevens added 4/22/12
Taxation is Theft by Wesker1982 added 4/22/12
When Did I Sign This 'Social Contract'? by Tom Woods added 8/7/12

_Social Contract Debate_: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3445947  + http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3447710 + http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3449042 + http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3452382 added 8/14/11



*Historical Examples*

Medieval Iceland and the Absence of Government by Thomas Whiston
The Mild, Mild West by John Tierney
An American Experiment in Anarcho-Capitalism: The Not So Wild, Wild West by Terry L. Anderson and P.J. Hill
Ireland's Success with the Free Market and Anarchism from _For a New Liberty_, I think.
Property Rights In Celtic Irish Law by Joseph R. Peden
Pennsylvania's Anarchist Experiment: 1681-1690 by Murray Rothbard added 6/16/11
The Jurisprudence Of Polycentric Law by Tom W. Bell (includes Historical examples of polycentric legal systems) added 9/01/11
Law _Prior_ to the State (Polycentric Law) by Tom W. Bell added 9/01/11
Customary Legal Systems with Voluntary Enforcement & The Rise of Authoritarian Law by Bruce L. Benson (from The Enterprise of Law) added 9/04/11
Voluntaryism and Protective Agencies in Historical Perspective by Carl Watner added 9/14/11
The English Experience With Private Protection by Roderick T. Long added 9/28/11

*Miscellaneous/Philosophy*

Living in a State-Run World by Murray Rothbard
May a Libertarian Take Money From the Government? by Walter Block
Is there a Human Right to Medical Insurance? by Walter Block
Hobbes, Minarchism, and Anarchy by Stephen Krogh (short audio, 12 mins)
Anarchy and Democracy by Stefan Molyneux (video)
Taking Care of the Poor in a Free Society by Stefan Molyneux (video)
Mises Panel Discussion Live FAQ with Roderick Long, Walter Block, Jacob Huebert, Yuri Maltsev and Doug French (video)
Wage Slavery by Stargazer5781 (video)
The Immaculate Conception of the State by Murray Rothbard (The most important attempt in this century to rebut anarchism and to justify the State fails totally and in each of its parts.-Rothbard)
Somalia by Pete Leeson (short video.)
The Unconstitutionality of Slavery by Lysander Spooner added 6/10/11
Civil Disobedience by Henry David Thoreau added 6/10/11
Vices Are Not Crimes by Lysander Spooner added 6/15/11
Anarchy in Somalia by Bob P. Murphy added 6/30/11
Understanding Somalia and Anarchy (1:10:00 to 1:32:00) by Peter Leeson (The whole presentation is* great*, highly recommended.) added 6/30/11
The Tale of the Slave by Robert Nozick added 7/05/11
The Inner Contradictions of the State by Murray Rothbard (video) added 8/10/11
Somalia: Failed State, Economic Success? by Benjamin Powell added 12/11/11
Somali “Anarchy” Is More Orderly than Somali Government by Benjamin Powell added 12/11/11
*The Morality of Human Nature* by Murray Rothbard (pretty much the myth of the State debunked in a couple of paragraphs, lol Rothbard.) added 1/21/12

*Various Informative Forum Discussions and Posts*

_How might child abuse be handled in a stateless society?_ http://mises.org/Community/forums/t/...px?PageIndex=1
_Minarchists or Anarchists?_ http://mises.org/Community/forums/t/...px?PageIndex=1
_Some problematic scenarios (for anarchy)_ http://mises.org/Community/forums/t/23271.aspx
_Two reputable courts producing different decisions_  http://mises.org/Community/forums/t/...px?PageIndex=1
_Short FAQ (funding,children,roads)_ http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3188946
_Dispute Resolution System in a Libertarian Society_ http://mises.org/Community/forums/t/21460.aspx
_Somalia, Criminal Courts, Anarchic Ireland_ http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3247815
_Help me understand anarcho-capitalism... (basically a FAQ thread)_ http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...cho-capitalism...
_Voluntary Law Society Questions Answered_ http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3425413 and http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3430302 and http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3431569 added 8/06/11
_Law Without Government_ http://mises.org/Community/forums/p/...19.aspx#427619 and http://mises.org/Community/forums/p/...46.aspx#427646 added 8/06/11

----------


## Annihilia

Cool, thanks a lot

----------


## BuddyRey

Great resource!

_No Treason_ is a total must-read.  Spooner was so out of this world, so ahead of his time, people are still trying to catch up.

----------


## ClayTrainor

> _No Treason_ is a total must-read.  Spooner was so out of this world, so ahead of his time, people are still trying to catch up.


I haven't read no treason yet, but I will add it to my list now that you recommend it so strongly.  I really admire him because not only was he a great philosopher, but he was also great entrepreneur.

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

bump

----------


## Annihilia

> Great resource!
> 
> _No Treason_ is a total must-read.  Spooner was so out of this world, so ahead of his time, people are still trying to catch up.


I finished that earlier this year. That guy was seriously so far beyond his time. Not only was he a great thinker, he really set the bar for non-cooperation and civil disobedience.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Nicely done.  The Force is with you.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I haven't read no treason yet, but I will add it to my list now that you recommend it so strongly.  I really admire him because not only was he a great philosopher, but he was also great entrepreneur.


 It's truly excellent.  It has my stamp of approval.

----------


## Wesker1982

> Cool, thanks a lot


My pleasure 




> _No Treason_ is a total must-read.


Ron Paul agrees  (as do I of course)




> I haven't read no treason yet, but I will add it to my list now that you recommend it so strongly.  I really admire him because not only was he a great philosopher, but he was also great entrepreneur.


I don't know about you guys but I have made some serious progress in my quest for knowledge while mowing the lawn and driving lol. If you guys aren't listening to audio books, you are missing out! 

_No Treason_ on downloadable audio: http://mises.org/media/category/238/...f-No-Authority

----------


## Wesker1982

> The Force is with you.


Good to know

----------


## mediahasyou

This is a must read for constitutionalists.  Remember to buckle up, it will be an intellectual roller coaster.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Great resource!
> 
> _No Treason_ is a total must-read.  Spooner was so out of this world, so ahead of his time, people are still trying to catch up.


 FWIW, here is a narrated version of that epic essay. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYJTWa5v24I

----------


## Wesker1982

> FWIW, here is a narrated version of that epic essay. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYJTWa5v24I


On the list already  Downloadable audio from Mises, text version, and youtube version. Yeah, basically there is no excuse not to hear or read this masterpiece

----------


## Vessol

Bookmarked, awesome list!

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

bump

----------


## mport1

This is great, thanks!

----------


## abolitionist

I would say that Atlas Shrugged belongs on the list.  You have Child's rebuttal, which is, fwiw, not anti-objectivist.  In order to get its context, it is worth reading Atlas Shrugged.  This lays out the philosophy of anarchism.  While Rand herself was a minarchist, this is merely a failure in her imagination.

----------


## Wesker1982

I kept the list to things I have had a chance to read and works that are available for free online. There are a lot of free books on www.mises.org but I wanted to keep the list composed of short essays and other *relatively* short works. I'll probably add a book section eventually but my primary goal was to make a list of good intro and FAQ material for people to easily share, hoping the works would spark people's interest enough to read whole books.

I haven't read Atlas Shrugged yet, I plan on reading it eventually though. It will probably be a while since my reading list is quite large and my main interest right now is economics and stateless order.

----------


## Wesker1982

bumped for a lot of updates today

----------


## A Son of Liberty

This is great!  Thanks!

----------


## noneedtoaggress

yeah, i already +repped, but yeah nice resource...

nice to find the little ancap enclave of the forum. sup guyz.

----------


## Live_Free_Or_Die

bump

----------


## Wesker1982

bumped for updates

----------


## josh b

This is fantastic. Bookmarked. There's actually some stuff here that I haven't read before, haha

----------


## american.swan

Where's that old book thread?

----------


## Wesker1982

> Where's that old book thread?


Are you talking about this? http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ks-for-Liberty

----------


## Wesker1982

Added Sentient Void's blog to General/Intro.

----------


## Wesker1982

Added this today:

----------


## A Son of Liberty

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Wesker1982 again."

IOU.  Thanks for this.

----------


## Wesker1982

NP.

I figured these short videos are easier to spread, especially for the commonly repeated objections. People are more likely to watch a 5 or 10 min video than to read the equivalent amount of text. The whole chapter is available online, but iirc it is over an hour long.

----------


## Wesker1982

The new Mises.org media page is a mess. Here is a link to the old media page, MUCH easier to navigate http://mises.org/media.aspx

Tons of free books there

----------


## Wesker1982

Added today _Legislation and Objective Law_:

----------


## A Son of Liberty

Well done yet again, Wesker... and this one as read by Ian from Free Talk Live?  Nice.   

It dazzles me how folks cannot recognize the essential, objective truth here.  Again, I get the utilitarian argument, but otherwise it's an undefensible position.

----------


## Wesker1982

Added today *The Inner Contradictions of the State*:

----------


## ProIndividual

Showing support for the thread...glad to see you used those Thoreau and Spooner pieces

----------


## Wesker1982

Added today:




Robert Murphy's _Chaos Theory_ is a great intro, btw.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Well done yet again, Wesker... and this one as read by Ian from Free Talk Live?  Nice.   
> *
> It dazzles me how folks cannot recognize the essential, objective truth here.  Again, I get the utilitarian argument, but otherwise it's an undefensible position.*


 +1.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Robert Murphy's _Chaos Theory_ is a great intro, btw.


 qft.  That's an excellent book!

----------


## josh b

> Added today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Murphy's _Chaos Theory_ is a great intro, btw.


I think I have time to watch this now.  Will do.

Omg, Bob Murphy is discombobulated.  I don't think I've ever used that word before.

Oh jeez, midgets with broadswords are coming.  What are we going to do!?

----------


## ProIndividual

All -archists (min- or an-) please read this post:

I got banned from chat for NO reason after being attacked for a half hour for statements like "MOST (not all) politicians are liars"

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...an-)-read-this

----------


## Wesker1982

> Omg, Bob Murphy is discombobulated.  I don't think I've ever used that word before.


L O L




Murphy is out of control.

----------


## josh b

> L O L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murphy is out of control.


^^That is officially the greatest thing I have seen in months.    The Mises Institute has parties?!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> ^^That is officially the greatest thing I have seen in months.    The Mises Institute has parties?!


I've heard stories about the MI parties, but I had no idea they were so raucous.

----------


## josh b

> I've heard stories about the MI parties, but I had no idea they were so raucous.


They're definitely not a bunch of dry, boring economists that's for sure.  I want to go to an MI party!

----------


## Wesker1982

Added today _Law without Government: Conflict Resolution in a Free Society_

----------


## Wesker1982

Added today:

----------


## Wesker1982

Added today:

The Jurisprudence Of Polycentric Law by Tom W. Bell (includes Historical examples of polycentric legal systems)
Law _Prior_ to the State (Polycentric Law) by Tom W. Bell 
Polycentric Law in the New Millennium by Tom W. Bell

----------


## Wesker1982

Added today:

Customary Legal Systems with *Voluntary Enforcement* & The Rise of Authoritarian Law by Bruce L. Benson (from The Enterprise of Law)

----------


## Wesker1982

Added today:

*Voluntaryism and Protective Agencies in Historical Perspective*

----------


## Wesker1982

Added Today: *Creating Monopolies that Control Us* by Mary Ruwart (answered objection: monopolies in a voluntary market)

----------


## Wesker1982

Added today:

*Defending a Free Nation* 

*The English Experience With Private Protection*

----------


## Wesker1982

Added today:

*Is statism needed to protect against corporate monopolies?*

*Big Business will dominate the free market?*

*Milton Friedman on Monopolies*

*Tom Woods on Monopolies*

----------


## Wesker1982

Added today

----------


## CCTelander

This is an excellent thread. LOTS of good info in here.

----------


## Wesker1982

shorter clips are easier to share

----------


## Wesker1982

Added today:

*Somalia: Failed State, Economic Success?*

*Somali Anarchy Is More Orderly than Somali Government*

both by Benjamin Powell

----------


## Wesker1982



----------


## noneedtoaggress

> 


LOL I remember when I first ran into this pic around a year ago, I think I just about spit up my drink.

----------


## Wesker1982

Added today

*The Morality of Human Nature* by Murray Rothbard

It is included in an existing link here (Anti-Market Ethics) already, but these few short paragraphs are so epic and address such a common argument that I thought a direct link would be useful for easier sharing.

----------


## Wesker1982

Added today about the social contract myth 

*Consent of the Governed?* by Robert Higgs

----------


## Wesker1982



----------


## Wesker1982

Added today

----------


## Wesker1982

Added today

*Private Security and Dispute Resolution in a Free Society*


http://www.blazingtruth.com/dispute-resolution/

----------


## Wesker1982



----------


## Wesker1982

Added today!

----------


## Wesker1982



----------


## Wesker1982

*Libertarian Anarchism: Responses to Ten Objections*

----------


## Wesker1982

Added today

Voluntaryism FAQ

Includes answers to:

But voluntaryism is never going to happen!
But if there is no government, then who takes care of X ??
How would courts operate in a stateless society?
Doesnt voluntaryism naively assume that all humans are saints?

----------


## Cabal

> Added today
> 
> Voluntaryism FAQ
> 
> Includes answers to:
> 
> But voluntaryism is never going to happen!
> But if there is no government, then who takes care of X ??
> How would courts operate in a stateless society?
> Doesn’t voluntaryism naively assume that all humans are saints?


Good link. Though, I think less time should be devoted to answering nonsensical questions to which we shouldn't presume to know the answers to. As Stefan has said, we're not worried about what is done with the slaves after they're freed--we're just concerned with seeing them freed. Let the market answer these questions once freed from coercion and violence. 

As for the last question, that one always amuses me. It infers that statelessness is promoted as some kind of utopian idea which can only work if everyone is 'good'. This is, of course, a straw man. Moreover, even the founders themselves applied this very same caveat to their own concept of constitutional government:




> "Our Constitution was made only for a moral and religious people. It is wholly inadequate to the government of any other." -John Adams


Further still, 'doesn't statism naively assume that all politicians are saints'? So obviously the answer is to allow them a monopoly on force and violence. Lol.

----------


## Wesker1982

Do libertarians favor corporate power? Are they unconcerned about the poor?

----------


## Wesker1982

Added today 

Exposing Another Political Fallacy  Physical Location Doesnt Equal Presence Within a State by Marc Stevens 
Taxation is Theft by Wesker1982

----------


## Wesker1982

Added today: The Market for Law, By Bruce Benson




He talks about in this video how the provision of law predates the State. He explains how the process of the State taking over the provision of law was not due to a failure in the market. People were happy with market produced law, but the king forcibly took over. He also goes into detail about how the market for law could (and has) worked.

----------


## Wesker1982



----------


## keseygirl

thaank you! its good to have so much information, especially seeing as im just learning about anarcho capitalism and i'm really interested in it!

----------


## Wesker1982

> thaank you! its good to have so much information, especially seeing as im just learning about anarcho capitalism and i'm really interested in it!


My pleasure! 

I would recommend starting with the links below to anyone who is new to these ideas:

The Market for Security by Robert P. Murphy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0_Jd...el_video_title This is absolutely the best introduction imo. I would watch this first.

Libertarian Society- What about corrupt or criminal voluntary courts? Won't the rich take over?: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bqo7XMkbtEk 

But Wouldn't Warlords Take Over?: http://mises.org/daily/1855

Answering the Warring Defense Providers Objection: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spVl493wZUU

Libertarian Society: Won't The Rich Or Gangs Take Over, or Battle?: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpCy0gmWMCM

Wouldn't a private defense agency become criminal or form another State, etc?: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdMBzKrDVEY

These should get you started and create a good foundation. For books, I would recommend starting with _For a New Liberty_ by Murray Rothbard http://mises.org/rothbard/newlibertywhole.asp

----------


## Wesker1982

*Law Without Taxation* by Wesker1982

----------


## Wesker1982

Added today

----------


## Wesker1982

Added today! 

*Fallacies of the Public Goods Theory and the Production of Security* by Hans-Hermann Hoppe 

This one is soooooooooo gooooood! READ IT.

----------


## Wesker1982



----------


## Wesker1982



----------


## QuickZ06

Me likey.

----------


## Wesker1982

*Contract Law and Daily Living* by Wesker1982

----------


## Wesker1982

Incentives are different when you don't rely on taxation for funding. What a shocker!

----------


## Wesker1982



----------


## Matthew5

Can we please get the mods to sticky this? Just posted a request for all the information not twenty minutes ago.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Heretics James Corbett and Larken Rose discuss. 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrKpyhrZWXk
> 
> Full interview.
> http://www.corbettreport.com/intervi...on-of-statism/


//

----------


## Wesker1982

> Can we please get the mods to sticky this? Just posted a request for all the information not twenty minutes ago.


Good idea. Thanks!

----------


## Occam's Banana

BuddyRey is right. Do yourself a favor and listen to every minute of this speech ...




> I believe this was taped during the recent  week-long Mises Media event that was streamed live on YouTube.  In case  you guys missed it, this is an absolute must-hear!


@ 27:10 in the above video ...




> The debate between statists and anti-statists is in my judgement not evenly matched. *Defending the continued existence of the state*,  despite having absolute  certainty of a corresponding continuation of  its intrinsic engagement in  extortion, robbery, willful destruction of  wealth, assault, kidnapping,  murder, and countless other crimes, *requires﻿ that one imagine non-state  chaos, disorder, and death on a scale that non-state actors seem completely  incapable of causing.*

----------


## Matthew5

Nice little break down from Larken Rose to encourage people to step back, stop being an activist, and see the cult of statism:

----------


## BuddyRey

> Nice little break down from Larken Rose to encourage people to step back, stop being an activist, and see the cult of statism:


Nice!  I was waiting for someone to post this.

----------


## Cabal

This hasn't been posted yet?

----------


## Cabal



----------


## Occam's Banana

*Tom Woods interviews Gary Chartier* (author of _The Conscience of an Anarchist_)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fet5OGFDf8w

----------


## fr33



----------


## Occam's Banana

*Are There Any Good Arguments for the State?*
http://tomwoods.com/blog/are-there-a...for-the-state/
_Tom Woods (24 February 2014)_

Michael Huemer, author of The Problem of Political Authority: An Examination of the Right to Coerce and the Duty to Obey,  joined me last week to discuss some of the common arguments  e.g.,  social contract, majority rule, etc.  advanced on behalf of the state. A  great show!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4v1j9wZK8k

----------


## Occam's Banana

*Lew Rockwell: Making the Case for Anarcho-Capitalism*
http://www.lewrockwell.com/lrc-blog/...ho-capitalism/
_Tom Woods (28 May 2014)_

What a great discussion with Lew on my show, about liberty, the state, and anarcho-capitalism, and on his forthcoming book _Against the State: An Anarcho-Capitalist Manifesto_. Have a listen!

I mention in the program that I’m vacationing in Boston; hope to see some of you at my event on June 2.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGrxx2cpon4

----------


## Wesker1982

*You Didnt Consent to be the States Victim* by Walter Block

----------

